# شريط " فى مدينة اسكندرية " - فريق ترينتى



## Jansed (18 يناير 2008)

*شريط ترانيم "فى مدينة اسكندرية" - فريق ترينتى​*

*انت قصيدة شعر *

http://www.4shared.com/file/35231326/e68a6f61/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=470baf05



*بدرى جدآ*

http://www.4shared.com/file/35231428/47d54e3/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=470baf05



*تحت كنيستى*

http://www.4shared.com/file/35231555/344fd4ae/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=470baf05



*طوباكى يا عدرا يا امى*

http://www.4shared.com/file/35231785/82657e8d/___.html?dirPwdVerified=470baf05



*فى ساعات الشروق*

http://www.4shared.com/file/35231928/ca5c7b0/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=470baf05



*فى مدينة اسكندرية*

http://www.4shared.com/file/35232075/1207db29/___online.html?dirPwdVerified=470baf05



*قبل ايدينا*

http://www.4shared.com/file/35232230/5853ecc/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=470baf05



*قدام الايقونة*

http://www.4shared.com/file/35232415/4354d473/__online.html?dirPwdVerified=470baf05



*لو حاسس ان ايديك*

http://www.4shared.com/file/35232586/a5d54b7/___.html?dirPwdVerified=470baf05


----------



## oesi no (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ايـــمـــانـــى اكــــيــــد*

الف شكر يا jansed
الشريط دة الناس كانت بتدور عليه من فترة 
ربنا يبارك تعبك 
سلام ونعمه


----------



## Jansed (18 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ايـــمـــانـــى اكــــيــــد*

*نشكر ربنا يا oesi_no

ميرسى لمرورك على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## Meriamty (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ايـــمـــانـــى اكــــيــــد*



شريط روووووووعه وانا بحبه جداااا 

شكرااا ليك جدا 

الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## Jansed (19 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ايـــمـــانـــى اكــــيــــد*



Meriamty قال:


> شريط روووووووعه وانا بحبه جداااا
> 
> شكرااا ليك جدا
> 
> ...



*ميرسى لمرورك على الموضوع
ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك*


----------



## cobcob (20 يناير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ايـــمـــانـــى اكــــيــــد*

*ميرسى يا jansed على الشريط الجميل ده
بس أنا ليا تعليق صغير 
الترانيم دى ترانيم شريط "فى مدينة اسكندرية" بتاع فريق ترينتى
انا عندى الشريطين كاسيت "ايمانى أكيد" و "فى مدينة اسكندرية"
بس ميرسى على الترانيم  دى جدا
الشريط ده انا اول مرة أشوفه مرفوع على النت وانا كنت بادور عليه
ربنا يعوضك*​


----------



## sallymessiha (18 يونيو 2008)

*شريط فى مدينة اسكندرية - فريق ترينتى*

سلام رب المجد​ 
ده شريط قديم بس بجد هيعجبكم جدا وعلى ضمانتى​ 
للتنزيل اضغط على اسم الترنيمة​ 
إحنا شبابك​ 
الأيقونة​ 
بدرى​ 
تحت كنيستى​ 
ترينتى1​ 
ترينتى2​ 
ترينتى3​ 
ترينتى4​ 
ترينتى5​ 
ساعات الشروق​ 
طوباك يا عدرا يا امى​ 
عاوز تيجى​ 

قبل ايدينا​ 
قصيدة شعر​ 
لو حاسس​ 

الله يعوض من له تعب فى هذا الشريط​


----------



## end (15 مايو 2011)

ممكن حد يعيد رفع ترنيمة انت قصيدة شعر ؟


----------



## Thunder Coptic (24 ديسمبر 2015)

ممكن حد يعيد رفع الترانيم اللينكات مشغلاش


----------

